

Phoenix – Redis-based queue task runner for PhantomJS tasks - khare_ashwini
https://blog.sdslabs.co/2015/04/announcing-phoenix/

======
davenportw15
It's unfortunate that there is already an Elixir web framework [0] with the
same name.

[0]: [http://www.phoenixframework.org](http://www.phoenixframework.org)

~~~
bradhe
And an Apache project that is a SQL layer on top of HBase.

Seriously we're runnin' out of names.

------
vasquque
What's reason to make queue based on Redis? What will if I wish to use python
with that?

